# Diesel engines and chassis



## Stormin (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone know which engine is superior or if one performs better than the other?
Cat C7 350 horse or Cummins ISC 330 horse?

Also, I'm getting different opinions on a 4 bag air chassis compared to 8 bag air chassis. Any thoughts on this subject?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 10, 2006)

Re: Diesel engines and chassis

Storming, I like the Cummins mainly because the parts are easier to find here and seem to be cheaper.  makes sense that the 8 bag system might control body roll better than the 4


----------



## ToddLary (Jul 11, 2006)

Re: Diesel engines and chassis

My brother drives trucks for a living and has a CAT.  His truck has over 1 million miles without an overhaul but has had numerious other problems that plague this engine constantly.  H0e said that he would not have another CAT engine.  He says that the Cummins engines are easier to find places to work on it and part and labor seem to be cheaper as well.


----------



## AnotherRookie (Jul 17, 2006)

Re: Diesel engines and chassis

The only input I can give is that I have driven coaches with 8 airbags and with 4 airbags.  Both were very good.  Even a good well balanced coach can be a nightmare to drive if not properly loaded however.  If the coach drives well empty, the rest is up to you, just be sure you take a good long road test over a variety of road conditions.


----------



## CoachPotato (Jul 17, 2006)

RE: Diesel engines and chassis

Back in the 70s those cats used to rattle like heck, they were a lot noiser than the Cummins. I don't know if that's true in the motorhome engines nowadays, but worth checking into.

Dale


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

RE: Diesel engines and chassis

I have a cummins in my Airbuss and no probs as of now it still has alot of power and,,, yes the parts are easy to find (I work for Cummins,, but that's the other story)
I hope u have an engine brake on your's


----------

